# R2ak



## FSJunky (Sep 12, 2016)

Is anybody planning on racing in this? It looks cool but Besides there website I haven't herd much about it.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

It's an interesting concept. Kind of unique having a race where a guy and his young daughter in a Siren 17 and a bunch of dudes on Stand Up Paddle boards compete against F-31 Trimarans.

I think it would be tough going on a small boat once you got North of Vancouver Island, there isn't much up there.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's on its 3rd running next time, IIRC. It is a wide open fleet, the winners get the press (and the cash) but we never seem to hear much about the also rans. The winning times have been quite remarkable, often in very challenging conditions, some of those slower participants will be weeks behind.

In 2015 fifteen finished, winner 5 days and change, last boat 26 days

In 2016 twenty six finished, winner 3 days and change, last boat 25 days.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I was reviewing the rules. Participants are disqualified after about 26 days, possibly less.

The 2017 race starts June 8, there's a sweep boat that departs Port Tonswend on June 24th or after the first boat finishes, whichever happens first. 

The sweep boat advances over the 750 ish miles at 75 miles per day and DQ's the stragglers they pass.

That means even the slow boats have to cover 28 miles a day as the crow flies, minimum, all weather.

Hardcore.


----------



## FSJunky (Sep 12, 2016)

I think this is kind of like the Boston, marathon the "competitive" field is a lot smaller then the feel competing to do there own personal best.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Boy, I sure wish that they'd had games like this for me to play when I was young enough to play them!
I guess the closest I got was King Crab fishing on a 52' Northern Troller out of Kodiac Island, Alaska at 15.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

capta said:


> Boy, I sure wish that they'd had games like this for me to play when I was young enough to play them!


These kind of games have been around for a while. The Iditarod has been going since 1973, and that is and has always been a long distance wilderness race for big boys and girls.

What's changed is the publicity and money involved. It used to be a handshake and a nylon ribon for the winner, now there is much more at stake and the races reflect that.


----------

